# GGB west deck open on "near" holidays?!?



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Rode the bridge today (Friday), and was surprised to find that the west deck was open to bikes as if today was a weekend or holiday. Chatted with a bike cop and he said they are opening it on days close to holidays. This is something I wholeheartedly support, and am glad to see. Looked on the bridge web site and could not find any details (such as what days it will be open), so guess we have to go by the signage.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

That would be cool. What is the reasoning behind closing that side anyway? Seem safer to separate cyclists from pedestrians. I'm guessing less maintenance?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

AndreSF said:


> That would be cool. What is the reasoning behind closing that side anyway? Seem safer to separate cyclists from pedestrians. I'm guessing less maintenance?


I believe they keep the west deck closed so maintenance people can move about freely.

On safety, I remember seeing a report a while back that said they have more injuries when the west deck is open than when bikes and pedestrians share the east deck. Likely more incidences and annoyances when we share, but all the pedestrians around force us to be slow, so less injuries.


----------

